# lost+found - jak odzyskać pliki tam znajdujšce się ?

## gryhild1985

Witam

Przeleciałem sobie partycję / fsck i wszystko wylšdowało w /lost+found. 

Jest jaki sposób co by te pliki odzyskać ?

PozdrawiamLast edited by gryhild1985 on Mon Nov 06, 2006 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Te pliki są już odzyskane.

Musisz sam przenieść je do odpowiednich katalogów itd.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## gryhild1985

Hej.

Tylko niebardzo wiem jak je przenieć. Te pliiki majš dziwne nazwy typu #12123214.

Jak je przeniosę to jako niewiele to daje:( Do tego jest ich bardzo dużo.

Nie ma jakiego polecenia które by odtworzyło te dane ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## msch

 *gryhild1985 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Przeleciałem sobie partycję
> 
> 

 

brawo!  :Razz: 

w sumie dobry wątek, też niebardzo wiem co zrobić z takimi plikami

----------

## Raku

proszę o ustawienie poprawnego kodowania: iso-8859-2.

----------

## gryhild1985

Hej.

No i co, nie da się nic z tymi plikami zrobić ? To po co one tam lšdujš, żeby wkurzać człowieka ?

Pozdro

----------

## Raku

proszę o ustawienie poprawnego kodowania: iso-8859-2.

----------

## RushPL

One tam laduja, zebys mogl odzyskac WAZNE dane, jak stracisz jakis jeden plik config czy nawet .so to nic sie nie stanie, sprawa wyjdzie w praniu, dasz od nowa emerge cos i bedzie znowu smigac. Generalnie nalezy przejrzec lost+found w poszukiwaniu znajomych rzeczy, jezeli sie nie znajdzie to do wora, a wor do jeziora i po klopocie.

----------

## gryhild1985

Hej.

Z gory sorki za kodowanie ale siedze na kompie ojca i jest jak jest.

Co do tych plikow, to sprawa sie nieco komplikuje bo wyladowal tam caly system.

Tych plikow i katalogow w sumie jest duzo  :Sad:  Rescznmie to odtworzuc ciezko bo nie wiadomo gdzie powinny sie znalezc niektore z nich.

Jakies inne pomysly, czy reinstalacja ?

Podrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

1. z ciekawosci, jaki miales system plikow ?

2. ja bym zaczol od nowa jezeli to nie wielki problem...

----------

## gryhild1985

Hej.

System plikow - ext3. Zreszta teraz ext2 bo fsck chyba usunal dziennik.

Wszystko od nowa ? Czyli ponowna instalacja gemtoo + jego konfiguracja. 

To zajmuje jak wiadomo sporo czasu ale jak bedzioe trzeba  , to trudno.  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam i dzieki za zainteresowanie.

----------

## bartmarian

pytalem o system plikow, bo na ext3 tez tak mialem jeden raz, po tym poszukalem sobie innego,

byl reiserfs, a teraz, xfs, z ktorego raz juz bylem baaardzo zadowolony, usunolem 200G /home

(i zalozylem ntfs, w instalatorze znanego systemu) - mialem drugi 20G dysk i sie za szybko 

"nacisnelo usun", na szczescie xfs-owe narzedzie odzyskalo mi partycje w nascie minut.

----------

## caruso

gryhild1985, na Twoim miejscu sprawdziłbym sobie ram + bady na dysku. Mi tak skroiło cały system, gdy ram poszedł się paść...

----------

## gryhild1985

Pisalem ze sobie robilem fscka na tej partycji a on zadawal duzo pytan(100 lat bym odpowiadal). Wiec co by nie czytac w nieskonczonosc przytrzymalem y i on wszystkie pliki przeniosl do lost+found i one tam sa. Ten katalog zajmuje ponad 7Gb teraz. Gdyby to byla kwestia kilku plikow to bym je recznie przeniosl spowrotem ale tam jest ich multum. Watpie zeby ktos pamietal gdzie kazdy pliczek sobie lezal na dysku. Zgadywac to chyba bez sensu troche. Z drugiej strony jezeli nie ma jakiegos narzedzia ktore te plik potrafi przeniesc na ich pierwotne miejsce, to tez jest bez sensu posiadac taki katalog. Dodam jeszcze ze te pliki w lost+found sa katalogami a niektore normalnymi plikami. Te katalogi potrafia zawierac inne pliki. Cały system tam jest  :Sad:  No po za /home, bo na osobnej trzymam. Trzeba pomyslec nad wydzieleniem osobnej partycji dla /etc  :Smile: 

Chyba czeka mnie reinstalacja  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

Gryhild

----------

